# ISLE OF MAN  Is wild camping allowed



## Discoduck

As above we thought it would be nice to tour the IOM in BETSY out Citroen relay campervan .2 adults and 2 dogs but is wilding allowed???.
Ferry from where??? 
brgds.discoduck


----------



## exwindsurfer

We wild camped on the IOM last year with no problems at all,using our POI app. We got the ferry from Heysham to Douglas. We went in September and got the ferry for half price....special offer. The ferry takes about 3 1/2 hours. Plenty of wild camping sites, beautiful places to go.....thoroughly enjoyed and would go again!!!! 

Hope this helps

Jeff and Chris

PS. Ours is a Citroen Relay as well....called Nellie!!!


----------



## Fazerloz

Yes and plenty of places to do it.


----------



## Discoduck

Many thanks for the quick replys ive just looked on the Heysham web site.
Can only find crossing for a car. So cannot get a price.
Is there enough to do for 2 weeks holiday or would 1 week be enough? 

brgs.dd


----------



## 2cv

Discoduck said:


> Many thanks for the quick replys ive just looked on the Heysham web site.
> Can only find crossing for a car. So cannot get a price.
> Is there enough to do for 2 weeks holiday or would 1 week be enough?
> 
> brgs.dd



Visit Isle of Man - The Official Tourism Site for Isle of Man


----------



## Fazerloz

I can easily do 2 weeks but no doubt many would be bored. Only you can answer your question, and there is only one way to find out. 
Some spend their entire lives on the island.:have fun:


----------



## bodgeitnscarper

I want to go to the IOM but can't seem to find a reasonable ferry price. £418 is the best I can get from Heysham to Douglas. Liverpool is closer so prefered.
7m long vehicle and 3m high doesn't help. I was hoping for £200 or around that. Some are £650 plus!!!


----------



## roadhouse

ferry fares depend on when you travel  I am going for  manx gp/ classic tt  in august/September which is a week before and staying a week after and am paying just over £300 the longer you stay the more you benefit to compensate plenty of places to visit and wild camp  pick a time when there are no events going on for cheap fares


----------



## bodgeitnscarper

roadhouse said:


> ferry fares depend on when you travel  I am going for  manx gp/ classic tt  in august/September which is a week before and staying a week after and am paying just over £300 the longer you stay the more you benefit to compensate plenty of places to visit and wild camp  pick a time when there are no events going on for cheap fares



Those prices are for this easter break.


----------



## roadhouse

easter is a busy time like every where charge top price try a time out of season or when kids are at school


----------



## bodgeitnscarper

roadhouse said:


> easter is a busy time like every where charge top price try a time out of season or when kids are at school



I have a kid in school so have little choice, but thanks anyway.


----------



## christyjade

Over a month late to this thread but yes it is allowed I do it every weekend!! 

Yes the ferry is expensive, especially in school times, but that's what you get when one company has the monopoly! Annoyingly it's never much less than £300 for a vehicle return journey  

If you have any questions feel free to ask. 
:wave:


----------



## countrycruisers

*IOM for a holiday*

We have been to IOM for 4 holidays in the last 3 years. There is loads to do two weeks will not be enough.
We used to book our VW camper direct with Steam Packet ferry, but last year we booked with Manx ferries a Jersey booking company it worked out 100 pound cheaper than booking direct.
we tend to travel June time of year booking direct for a return is about £320
If you have Dogs I would recommend booking space in the Dog lounge travelling from Heysham as the dogs are with you inside the ferry. The dog lounge has a max of 8 dogs on a crossing.
We have travelled and been the only ones in the dog lounge.
We try to book the 2.15am ferry as it is a lot quieter than the afternoon crossing.
When you dock at Douglas turn right along the sea front travel about 1/2 mile along the front find a parking spot (loads of space) get your head down for an hour or 2. then travel back to the ferry terminal, tourist info place pick up all the info you need and off on your travels.
IOM have an excellent public transport system where you can buy rover tickets for 1. 3.5 days and travel on any form of public transport. Bus, Steam train south of Douglas. Electric tram North to Ramsey, change at Laxey to travel by tram up Snaefell the highest mountain on the Island.
The island is almost cut in half from Douglas to Peel with a fantastic walk about 10 miles along a disused railway track that is almost level all the way, to the North of the track the Island is mountainous, while South of the track the Island is fairly flat and arable.
The way of life out there is so safe, with very little crime, the people are lovely, we met many people while visiting the Island and several have become good friends of ours, even visiting and staying in our house in South Wales.
As for Wildcamping there are many places to stop, as long as you are sensible nobody worries, a good part of the island to WC is up the North above Smeale, several fair size parking areas amongst the dunes.
If you want a good camp site the one at Peel is about the best we found.
Enjoy


----------



## csd4t

I've been going for 40 odd years, try TT time The last time I raced in 2007 my 6.3m motorhome with a box trailer was over £700. Im off again on Monday (return 15th June) spannering for one of the sidecar teams and paid £370 ish for a 5.99m Hymer


----------



## chrismilo

*Please See my post*

https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/motorhome-chat/62281-tt-races-campervan.html


----------

